# war correspondents and their cameras carried in aircraft.



## maxmwill (Nov 24, 2020)

Found a pic in Black Cross Vol. 5, Ju 87, on page 58, of a Stuka carrying a war correspondent who is sitting in the back seat, and holding a movie camera. I think this'd make for a nice little diorama, so where else can I find cameras, and in fact, similar scenes with other nationalities and other aircraft.


----------

